# Frage:Technik beim Releasen von Marlins



## steve71 (18. März 2007)

Ich habe eine kurze Frage zum zurücksetzen von Marlins.
Gestern habe ich im Tv gezappt und bin kurz auf DMAX "Die Angelshow" hängengeblieben. Dort wurde ein Marlin bis ans Boot gedrillt, markiert und released. Vom Haken aus dem Maul entfernen wurde aber nichts gezeigt. Deshalb interessiert es mich, ob einfach die Schnur gekappt wird und dar Marlin schwimmt mit Haken weiter?? Ist einfach reine Neugierde!!!

Gruß Steve


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. März 2007)

*AW: Frage:Technik beim Releasen von Marlins*

Hallo Steve 71,#h 

denke mal,das Vorfach wurde so dicht wie möglich am Haken
gekappt.Da es sich in der Regel um schnell rostende Haken
handelt,sollte der Fisch nicht lange beeinträchtigt sein.


Gruß

j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## BIG WHITE (18. März 2007)

*AW: Frage:Technik beim Releasen von Marlins*

@Steve- ich vermute, daß der Fisch mit Hilfe eines "Dehookers"
vom Haken befreit wurde, abschneiden des Vorfachs gehtnatürlich auch. 

Gruß

B.W.


----------



## steve71 (18. März 2007)

*AW: Frage:Technik beim Releasen von Marlins*

Vielen Dank für die Info, nu weiß ich Bescheid! 

Gruß Steve


----------



## Räuber91 (18. März 2007)

*AW: Frage:Technik beim Releasen von Marlins*

Hallo,
Ich hätte da einmal eine paar allgemeine Fagen zu releasen...!

Wie sieht es aus,wenn ich einen Barrakuda fange,kann ich den Haken einfach mit einer Zange entfernen,oder muss der Fisch vorher dran glauben?#c 

Oder kann ich einfach das Vorfach so nah wie möglich am Haken kappen?;+ 

Da wäre natürlich ein Proble:Wenn ich mit Kunstködern fische(z.B. Wobbler,Popper),kann ich ja nicht einfach das Vorfach kappen!
Bei einem Hai wird man wohl nicht um das kappen des Vorfaches rumkommen....!?|rolleyes 

Gruß Räuber91


----------



## Ansgar (19. März 2007)

*AW: Frage:Technik beim Releasen von Marlins*

Moin,

Prinzipiell kann man bei jedem Fisch den Haken entfernen ohne ihn abmurksen zu muessen. Habe schon x Wahoos und Barrakudas zurueckgesetzt. Klar ein 4m Mako hat ein etwas uebles Temperament, da muss man schon wissen was man tut :q

Normalerweise kann man - gerade bei Kunstkoedern ganz normal mit ner Zange (on board)/ nem Dehooker (aussenboards) die Haken loesen. Im Boot geht es am besten, wenn man den Fisch dabei am Schwanz hochhaelt. Ein wild rumspringender Wahoo oder Mahi ist nicht so empfehlenswert... 

Wenn man die Schnur kappen muss, kann man bei Trolling Lures das Vorfach kappen - aber den Lure behalten, weil der ja frei auf der Schnur gleiten kann... (man haelt ihn einfach fest und verliert nur den/die Haken)

Ist ein Kunstkoeder ganz verschluckt, dann wuerde ich den Fisch toeten. Ansonsten - beim Einzelhaken - einfach Schnur kappen. 


Noch ein Punkt am Rande: Generell frag ich mich immer, ob das Argument, dass die Haken schnell weg rosten nicht Gewissensberuhigung ist. Rostende Haken machen ne perfekte Grundlage fuer ne fiese Infektion - und behindern ausserdem bei der Nahrungsaufnahme. Ich habe zwar schon andere Studien gelesen, aber ich glaube persoenlich dass die meisten im Schlund gehakten Fische krepieren. Umso fragwuerdiger wird dann eine Angelei, bei der man mit Wobblern mit 3 grossen Drillingen loszieht und von 2 Fischen 3 verliert, da man bewusst mitten in versunkenen Baeumen auf grosse Fische, etc. angelt - so wie beim Barramundi angeln zum Beispiel... Hechtangeln mit Jerkbaits in hindernisreichem Gewaesser waere ein deutsches Equivalent...

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Marlin1 (11. April 2007)

*AW: Frage:Technik beim Releasen von Marlins*

Hallo Ansgar,

das mit den schnellrostenden Haken halte ich aber für ein Gerücht !

Mittlerweile benutzt fast jeder Stainless Steel, da diese immer rostfrei
sind. Ausserdem halten sie die Schärfe viel besser und länger als normale
Stahlhaken. Da die Pflege der Ausrüstung und der teuren Lures mit den rostenden Haken nicht einfach ist, bietet mitlerweile jeder Versender die Lures mit Rostfreien Doppelhaken an.

1.) Wird der Fisch rostfreie Haken fast nicht mehr los !

2.) Verletzt ein Doppelhakenrig den Fisch oft sehr schwer, 
beziehungsweise nagelt ihm das Maul zu, wenn er abreisst, oder abgerissen wird !

Also sollte bei einem Release Vorsatz eigentlich nur noch mit rostenden
Einzelhaken Montagen geangelt werden !! Ein Entfernen der Haken ist für mich absolut selbstverständlich, wird aber leider oft vergessen oder als zu gefährlich erachtet !!

Der Ansatz mit den Einzelhaken wird aber eigentlich nie verfolgt ! Außerdem ist das Fischen von Chircle Hooks an Lures über rudimentäre Versuche nie hinausgekommen ! 
Das irritiert mich bei den ganzen Release Diskusssionen aber schon einigermaßen !! Ist das denn überhaupt ernstgemeint, oder macht man sich über die Fische, mit denen wir da spielen, nur keine Gedanken ??

Gruß
Reinhold


----------



## Ansgar (12. April 2007)

*AW: Frage:Technik beim Releasen von Marlins*

Hallo Reinhold!

Hoffe alles bestens?



Marlin1 schrieb:


> Hallo Ansgar,
> 
> das mit den schnellrostenden Haken halte ich aber für ein Gerücht !


 
Ja, ich auch! Das hatte ich ja auch nur in bezug auf Post # 2 geschrieben, denn da wurde erwaehnt, das Haken "schnell wegrosten"...
Aber auch die besten Stainless Steel Haken rosten im Salzwasser (wenn auch langsam) - daher stimmt das mit der Infektion durch rostende Haken schon. 



Marlin1 schrieb:


> Mittlerweile benutzt fast jeder Stainless Steel, da diese immer rostfrei sind. Ausserdem halten sie die Schärfe viel besser und länger als normale Stahlhaken. Da die Pflege der Ausrüstung und der teuren Lures mit den rostenden Haken nicht einfach ist, bietet mitlerweile jeder Versender die Lures mit Rostfreien Doppelhaken an.


 
Ja, korrekt, ich angele selber auch nicht mit schnellrostenden Haken. 
Aber ich angelen meistens mit selbstgebauten Rigs und bin in der Vergangenheit (nachdem mein Kumpel Ken einen Stripie mit dem 2ten Haken IM AUGE gehakt hat) mehr und mehr zu 1 Haken Rigs uebergegangen. Geht genauso gut (bisher)...
Kommt aber auch immer drauf an, wie der Skipper drauf ist und wie er seine Haken rig't...



Marlin1 schrieb:


> 1.) Wird der Fisch rostfreie Haken fast nicht mehr los !
> 2.) Verletzt ein Doppelhakenrig den Fisch oft sehr schwer,
> beziehungsweise nagelt ihm das Maul zu, wenn er abreisst, oder abgerissen wird !



ICh habe die gleiche Einschaetzung wie Du. Habe aber schon anderweitig (in Big Game Magazinen) gelesen, dass Marlins in der Lage sind Haken zu veraetzen (Aciditaet im Schlundbereich) - kann das aber nicht so recht glauben... 
Ein vernageltes Maul hatte ich noch nie, aber klar, so was kann passieren - und wie Du sagst Verletzungen sind immer moeglich. Und selbst wenn der Fisch nicht verletzt waere - ich empfehle jedem mal zu versuchen beim Schwimmen in der Ostsee 800m 30IBS Schnur hinterherzuziehen - da kommt man naemlich nicht mehr von der Stelle. Der geneigte Leser wird verstehen, dass das keine idealen Voraussetzungen zum Beutefang auf z.B. kleine Thunfische (super fast swimmers) sind...



Marlin1 schrieb:


> Also sollte bei einem Release Vorsatz eigentlich nur noch mit rostenden Einzelhaken Montagen geangelt werden !! Ein Entfernen der Haken ist für mich absolut selbstverständlich, wird aber leider oft vergessen oder als zu gefährlich erachtet !!


 
Dito fuer Marlin. Und da ich nur mit Lures fische, ist das entfernen auch bei Marlins eigentlich nie ein Problem. Tiefgehakte Fische gibt es da eigentlich ja nur beim Bait fishing... Musste noch nie die Schnur kappen. 
Anders sieht das aus, wenn Dir ein Wahoo auf den Wobbler knallt und das Ding verschluckt - das kannst Du oft vergessen... Den mache ich tot - bevor er elendich verreckt.
Beim Rochenangeln allerdings habe ich schon oefter die Schnur gekappt, denn ein 100IBS Stachelrochen hat ein ganz uebles Temperament und steht Hakenloeseversuchen ganz unwohl gegenueber... Das ist allerdings dann auch meist wieder Bait angeln - die mit Twister gefangenen kleinen habe ich alle ohne Haken wieder releasen koennen...
Kommt also etwas auf die Fischart an aber grundsaetzlich hast Du Recht...



Marlin1 schrieb:


> Der Ansatz mit den Einzelhaken wird aber eigentlich nie verfolgt ! Außerdem ist das Fischen von Chircle Hooks an Lures über rudimentäre Versuche nie hinausgekommen !
> Das irritiert mich bei den ganzen Release Diskusssionen aber schon einigermaßen !! Ist das denn überhaupt ernstgemeint, oder macht man sich über die Fische, mit denen wir da spielen, nur keine Gedanken ??



Lures mit Circle Hooks funktioniert halt nicht so wirklich gut, das ist das Problem... Einzelhaken sieht man hier und da, allerdings meist aus Kostengruenden...

Bezgl Marlin denke ich es gibt zwei grobe Positionen: 
Eine ist, dem Fisch so wenig wie moeglich Schaden zuzufuegen. Das heisst (bei Marlin) mindestens 50IBS, ordentlich Stick geben und dann ordentlich behandeln und "widerbeleben" bevor man den Fisch gehen laesst. Die Jungs, die das so machen, machen sich schon Gedanken. Natuerlich auch nur im begrenzten Masse, denn eigentlich sollte man Fische mit denen man nichts anfangen will oder kann ja einfach in Ruhe lassen. 

Die andere ist, so lange an leichter Leine mit dem Fisch rumzuspielen bis er (fast) tot ist, ihn im Extremfall dann einfach aussenbords abzuschneiden (es sei denn es ist ein Line Class Record) - denn Haken rausnehmen und reviven kostet zu viel Zeit - um den knackbraunen Fisch dann Bauch nach oben abtreiben zu sehen und denn weiter zu trollen. 
Diese Fraktion macht sich exakt null Gedanken um den Fisch, den Jungs geht es nur um "Sport" & Fun & Rekorde und abgerissene Fische oder halbtot releaste Fische leben in deren verklaerter Vorstellung fuer immer weiter. 
Natuerlich gibt es dazwischen ne Grauzone - z.B. gibt es immer noch Leute, die alles abmurksen was sie fangen, z.B. weil sie es geil finden ein Gaff in nen grossen Fisch zu haemmern oder "Zu leichte Line-class Angler" die vernuenftig reviven...

Ansonsten verweise ich an dieser Stelle mal auf mein Thema "A real test of skill" da bin ich weiter auf diese Diskussion eingegangen...

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Marlin1 (13. April 2007)

*AW: Frage:Technik beim Releasen von Marlins*

Hallo Ansgar,

das war für mich schon durchaus ausreichend.
Ich glaube auch das wir beide das selbe wollen, wenn ich auch 
noch den einen oder anderen verletzten Marlin erschlage !

Aber Fische die z.b. einen Haken im Auge haben oder Bluten wie die Schweine release ich grundsätzlich nicht mehr !! Ich habe auf den großen Tournaments schon so viele elendig verreckte Billfische mit oder ohne Tag drin gesehen, aber lassen wir das.

So mancher Möchtegerne Releaser sollte sich einfach mehr Gedanken um sein Vorgehen machen es gibt da immer etwas zu verbesseren ! Ich selbst habe schon einen Sailfish gekillt, den ich selbst Tagen wollte, dann landete das Tag in der Bauchhöle. Auch diesen Fisch habe ich mitgenommen !

Nach Untersuchungen der NMFS ist die Mortalitätsrate bei Marlinen über 300 lbs. nahe 50 % . Das kann ich auch nachvollziehen, aber das wird nie kommuniziert. Auch wir Releaser killen viele Fische ungewollt. Darüber muß man sich klar sein, sobald man die Angel in die Hand nimmt.

Trotzdem Tigth Lines

Reinhold


----------



## Ansgar (16. April 2007)

*AW: Frage:Technik beim Releasen von Marlins*

Hi Reinhold,

stimme Dir in allen Punkten zu - ich habe auch schon einen Marlin getoetet weil er zu schwach war und den von Ken haben wir auch sofort totgeschlagen. Erschien uns nicht so erfolgsversprechend, den mit einem zerstoerten Auge zu releasen.

Ein anderer Kumpel hat aber neulich einen FIsch releast, der am Boot wie verrrueckt angefangen hat aus den Kiemen zu bluten. Da war nur irgendwie ne Ader geplatzt oder so - die haben den 10min revived und dann ist der "normal" weggeschwommen. Der Kumpel hat schon mehr als 200 Marlins (und ca 185 released)gefangen und haette ihn sonst garantiert getoetet.

Du hast voelligt recht - wer releasen will darf nicht mit Doppelhaken an ner 30IBS losziehen. Diese "Pseudo-Releaser" beluegen sich selbst und sind noch schlimmer als Leute die alles killen - denn sie riskieren bewusst, dass Fische jaemmerlich verrecken...

Glaube das mit 50% gerne - wenn man manchmal die Berichte hoert (Ich sag nur 6 Stunden Drillzeit...).
Ja, die Kommunikation ist der groesste Hohn - verlorene oder zurueckgesetzte Fische leben in deren verklaerter Welt ewig weiter... 

Ich gehe nur noch selten gezielt Marlin angeln, 2 Mal im Jahr oder so. Genau wegen der Sachverhalte ueber die wir uns hier unterhalten haben... Und weil es eh schon zu viele egoistische, selbst zentrierte Spacken gibt, die mit viel zu leichtem Geschirr losziehen, weil sie es geil finden sich in einer von vielen Zeilen in einer von vielen Tabellen auf einer von vielen Seiten im IGFA Jahrbuch wiederzufinden... und sich dann andererseits ueber Berufsfischer beschweren. Cynical, isn't it?

Also, all the best
Ansgar


----------



## Laketrout (16. April 2007)

*AW: Frage:Technik beim Releasen von Marlins*

Hallo Ansgar

wie geht so ein "reviving" vor sich ?
Grüsse
waefi


----------



## Ansgar (17. April 2007)

*AW: Frage:Technik beim Releasen von Marlins*

Moinsen

@ all: hier noch mal der traurige Beweis das Haken sich nicht aufloesen und mit Haken zurueckgesetzte Fische oft elendig verrecken. Man gucke sich mal die Groesse der Infektion an diesem FIsch an... Der waere elendig krepiert - man gut dass Fischfreundliche Taucher ihn erloest haben...
Ursache: fieser fetter stainless steel Haken und abgeschnittenes/abgerissenes Vorfach...
Bitte drueber nachdenken und dementsprechend handeln... Und ob das hier ein Hai ist oder nicht spielt keine Rolle, das sieht beim Hecht oder Dorsch oder bei ner Forelle genauso aus... Das Wunschdenken, dass Fische nen Haken wieder loswerden ist leider oft (meist?) an der Wirklichkeit vorbei...
Vielleicht auch mal was fuer die fanatischen Line Class Record Fischer zum drueber nachdenken?? Denn die verlieren meist 10 Fische (mit Doppelhakenmontage) bevor sie einen landen...
So ein Tun ist nicht fischgerecht und einfach nur verwerflich.

@waefi: Marlin am Schnabel halten, Boot langsam vorwaerts fahren, so dass er Wasser durch die Kiemen kriegt. Erst loslassen wenn er wieder kraeftig kickt... Gerade braune Fische (hat nichts mit Laichzeit wie bei braunen Mefos zu tun, sondern mit dem Erschoepfungszustand durch den Kampf) brauchen oft mehrere Minuten bis das der Fall ist...

All the best 
Ansgar


----------

